# How do I rename a font?



## btoth (Oct 13, 2004)

I downloaded a font called FREE3OF9.TTF for some barcodes.  I can add the font to FontBook and use it in my apps just fine.  But it shows up as "New".  Is there a way to rename a font?  Or does anyone know of some software that can do it?


----------



## bobw (Oct 14, 2004)

You should be able to highlight it and change the name. Works for me.


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't work for me though   

I highlighted the font file and changed the name and then imported in Fontbook. The old Name is still there. (ttf font)


----------



## baskew (Nov 8, 2004)

you would need to use something like fontlab/fontographer to repair and change the name of the font.


That's the only way to change it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2004)

Yep -- the name of the font is embedded in the font itself and set by the person/company who made the font.  Renaming the file will have no effect on the displayed name of the font.


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 8, 2004)

I think Fontlab is the thing for me  Thanks guys!


----------

